# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Flutter >  خطا

## pad_kay

سلام لطف من را راهنمای کنید هنگام ساختن برنامه این خطا را دارم :
Running "flutter pub get" in flutter_app...Launching lib\main.dart on ASUS Z01QD in debug mode...
Running Gradle task 'assembleDebug'...


FAILURE: Build failed with an exception.


* What went wrong:
A problem occurred configuring root project 'android'.
> Could not resolve all artifacts for configuration ':classpath'.
   > Could not find com.android.tools.build:gradle:3.5.0.
     Searched in the following locations:
       - https://dl.google.com/dl/android/maven2/com/android/tools/build/gradle/3.5.0/gradle-3.5.0.pom
       - https://dl.google.com/dl/android/maven2/com/android/tools/build/gradle/3.5.0/gradle-3.5.0.jar
       - https://jcenter.bintray.com/com/android/tools/build/gradle/3.5.0/gradle-3.5.0.pom
       - https://jcenter.bintray.com/com/android/tools/build/gradle/3.5.0/gradle-3.5.0.jar
       - https://repo.maven.apache.org/maven2/com/android/tools/build/gradle/3.5.0/gradle-3.5.0.pom
       - https://repo.maven.apache.org/maven2/com/android/tools/build/gradle/3.5.0/gradle-3.5.0.jar
     Required by:
         project :


* Try:
Run with --stacktrace option to get the stack trace. Run with --info or --debug option to get more log output. Run with --scan to get full insights.


* Get more help at https://help.gradle.org


BUILD FAILED in 10s
Exception: Gradle task assembleDebug failed with exit code 1



لازم به ذکر است که کلیه آپدیت ها را انجام دادم
و هنگامی که از فلاتر استفاده نمی کنم برنامه به درستی اجرا می شود
با تشکر

----------


## hharddy

سلام سعی کنید با فیلترشکن دیگه ای امتحان کنید.
مخزن google() هم چک کنید داخل گریدل باشه

----------

